# Pistols Brown And Dry



## UKGr0wer (Jun 18, 2009)

the pistols on my mother plant are all turning brown and dieing is this normal or is there something wrong

thanks in advance


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hmm have you got a picture ,,,,

some strains pistols will turn brown ,,,,,
or is there any chance she could of got pollinated ? eace:


----------



## UKGr0wer (Jun 18, 2009)

i dnt have a camera only the 1 on my phone and its not good Enought for close ups the are all starting to turn brown but the are drying up and crumbling like the dieing but  i did have 1 male that i think i left for to long but she didn't have her pistols when he spread his pollen and i cleaned the hole tent with bleach

is this what happens when the get pollinated then???


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 18, 2009)

yes they will go brown thin and shrivel up on them selves ,,,but idk if your lady is pollinated or not


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 18, 2009)

How far along  into flower is she?


----------



## Hick (Jun 18, 2009)

> the pistols on my mother plant


pistils..... and a "Mother" plant, or donor really shouldn't have them, other than as the pre-flowers. 
Are you flowering it out?.. or vegging it as a "mother/donor"?.


----------



## UKGr0wer (Jun 18, 2009)

i woz going to flower it and did have it on 12/12 for about 2 weeks but since taking the clones off it i have decided to reveg her she only has proper pistols on the 1st set of nodes but she has lots of i guess pre flowers where there are pistols growing from the leaf sites on each limb


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 18, 2009)

well u have answered yourself ,,she is in reveg eace:


----------



## Hick (Jun 18, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> well u have answered yourself ,,she is in reveg eace:


"ditto"... you have actually 'reset' terminated the flowering process, the pistils will die.


----------



## smokybear (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes.. sounds like the plant is in reveg to me. I wouldn't worry about it too much. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## UKGr0wer (Jun 18, 2009)

ok thanks guys and girls im still very new to this and it seems i still have alot to learn lol


----------

